# Best place for singles?



## edub (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm still fairly young and single. I own a business that serves bars so I might be able to do business in Mexico while enjoying the wonderful climate, etc.

Because of this, it would probably be best for me to locate near some of the more tourest type places. I'm also an avid boater and love the beach life so being near the water would be nice. I'm also kind of an upscale type of guy and I do like my amenities so I want to be in a nice area with modern convieniences.

But also, I would love to find a wife once I get down there. I'm thinking I can find a much better catch in Mexico than here in the US. Don't get me started.

So which area would be right for me? As of right now, I'm looking at Pueto Vallarta or Cobo. Obviously from PV I can drive to Guadellejara if need be without too much trouble. Cobo would be a bit more trouble.

Anyway, I'm thinking the tourest areas might be better for me - retirement communities probably not so much.

So what do you suggest?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Puerto Vallarta or Cancun south to Tulum.........both are on the water, have lots of bars, near international airports,

To start a business you would probably need to set up a Mexican Corporation, get a good lawyer and CPA...


----------

